# New yummy treats! Gross!



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Today I found a new store that had some interesting treats for us to try.......


Chicken feet - not very nutritious but apparently very tasty.
Rabbit ears - eww!! but fur is good fiber.
Deer bone - not so gross but apparently quite delicious.

Our taste trials are below.


GRRRRRR - No mommy I will not give you my chicken foot - quit tryin to take it back. GRRRRRRR









Num num num nummmy num mum - Rabbit ears - nummmm










This is one happy dog chewing on a deer bone wrapped in esophagus....










I have to say I was really grossed out by these treats - you'll notice the dogs were eating them outside on the deck. However none of these treats were stinky or staining and they were really enjoyed. 

Tiny little Izzy even went after that deer bone when Wedge stopped for a drink and she worked that bone for a good hour! I was impressed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Chicken feet!!! Ewww! Bird doo is on chicken feet!!  What do they look like before they are devoured?
Rabbit ears as in Easter bunnies? Somehow this sounds - weird~!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

They look exactly like a chicken foot with claws and all!!! Just like Foghorn Leghorn's feet in the cartoon!

I just had a few samples so I didn't take any pics before they DEVOURED them. I guess I feel better that they were free range, organic chickens. The treats were dried so they just crunched right up when the dogs ate them. 

Yes dried rabbit ears like from Easter bunnies! The fur was so soft!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my... Ewwie! I don't blame you one bit for making them eat those outside...but your cute fluffs make up for it! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They sell raw chicken feet in the grocery stores here, so that wouldn't freak me out - not that I've ever bought them!!!!

But, the rabbit ears just seem so weird... did they actually have bunny fur on them????? Eeewww!!! (But I do like rabbit smothered in onions - sans the fur.) :blush:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Chicken feet terrify me, so I would have to pass on those! 

My neighbor loves them though and always offers me some when I'm over there.yikes. She says they're good for the skin, I tell her- so is using a good moisturizer and taking a good supplement! lol.

Actually I might have to pass on all those treats. lol!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The deer one I can handle...but the chicken feet, no way (it seriously has the claws and all??), and the rabbit ears...absolutely not! No way in heck would I do that if they had the fur on them still...eww! And how can fur be good for them to eat? Hairballs, anyone? lol


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Little bitty bunny ears with fur...ewwwwww!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

actually, chicken feet is a popular dim sum dish in hong kong and here, and I _love_ it, it took me a while to get over the fact that it's bird feet to actually give it a try, but once I tried it, I found it to be quite delicious!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I just threw up in my mouth a bit... They seriously serve chickens feet... to people?! How did you get up the nerve to try it? I'm too much of a girly girl... :blush:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually, I know many American people who cook traditionally. They use chicken feet to make soup stock. It turns out very delicious, and the chicken feet add quite a bit of calcium to the soup.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

cute little fluffy bunny ears, chicken feet............that is so gross......especially the chicken feet!:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> Chicken feet terrify me, so I would have to pass on those!
> 
> My neighbor loves them though and always offers me some when I'm over there.yikes. She says they're good for the skin, I tell her- so is using a good moisturizer and taking a good supplement! lol.
> 
> Actually I might have to pass on all those treats. lol!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Yep! I'll stick to my moisturizer and supplements too!


Oh Leslie...I do cook things for my two that I don't like and even make me gag a little at the smell, ie fish and gizzards. But I think you have found a line that I just can't cross. :yucky:

On the rabbit ears...the thing that scares me is Zoe has found baby bunnies from time to time and very gently brought them to me unharmed. So I have to find the nest and put them back. If she starts to EAT rabbit ears, I don't want her to start to want to hunt rabbits!:w00t:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Yep! I'll stick to my moisturizer and supplements too!
> 
> 
> Oh Leslie...I do cook things for my two that I don't like and even make me gag a little at the smell, ie fish and gizzards. But I think you have found a line that I just can't cross. :yucky:
> ...


Honestly I didn't think I could cross that line either:w00t:. But watching the dogs enjoy the treats made me re-think it a little. I mean they LOVED it.

Mine already hunt rabbits so it's nothing new for me. GAG! It's horrible to clean up after.:yucky: Purchasing bunny ears is much cleaner, but still weird. I need to do a bit more investigation before I would use it as a regular treat.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, sounds like an episode of Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern. 

Is this an online store?? 

I might be in the minority, but I don't find this type of stuff disgusting. Whenever I watch an episode of Bizarre Foods, I actually find myself wanting to try a lot of the exotic foods the host gets to eat. :w00t:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow, no one here has had chicken feet? It is actually a very popular dim sum item. Dim sum means "snacks" in Cantonese, and comes from Hong Kong. People have dim sum usually for brunch on the weekend. They bring the carts around to every table, and you order little tasting plates kind of like "tapas" in Spanish cuisine or "mezze" in Greek or Turkish cuisine. 

The chicken feet do not taste anything like how you imagine "feet" to taste, lol. They are stewed in a red sauce that is salty, hot, and a little sweet. There's not much "meat" in the foot, per se, so you're mostly eating the skin and some gelatinous stuff underneath the skin. And then you spit out the bone. It is really good!!

Deer bone doesn't seem that wild. I like venison on the bone!!
I'm not sure I would try bunny ears, though...:HistericalSmiley:I don't like hair in my mouth...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> Chicken feet terrify me, so I would have to pass on those!
> 
> My neighbor loves them though and always offers me some when I'm over there.yikes. She says they're good for the skin, I tell her- so is using a good moisturizer and taking a good supplement! lol.
> 
> Actually I might have to pass on all those treats. lol!


Andrea, just try one chicken foot!! Not at your neighbor's. Maybe at Victoria Seafood in HK, or at Ambassador Hotel in Taipei. (I don't want you to have a bad first experience.) Just close your eyes. It's the sight of that claw that is scaring you. Ahahaha!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

princessre said:


> Andrea, just try one chicken foot!! Not at your neighbor's. Maybe at Victoria Seafood in HK, or at Ambassador Hotel in Taipei. (I don't want you to have a bad first experience.) Just close your eyes. It's the sight of that claw that is scaring you. Ahahaha!!


Lol!! okay...I'm about to go to Hong Kong very soon, so _maybe_ (not promising anything), I'll consider going to eat one chicken foot...but they really do scare me. But they may have to blindfold me!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well im dominican and we eat chicken feet all the time , also pigs feet and cow feet .. lol nothing wrong w them actually really tasty , i love gizzards too !!! 

lol try them , they look funny but they r tasty!!! 

so these chicken feet ur giving ur fluff? are they dried out ? can i give dolce regular chicken feet to eat ? do i hv to cook it?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> Lol!! okay...I'm about to go to Hong Kong very soon, so _maybe_ (not promising anything), I'll consider going to eat one chicken foot...but they really do scare me. But they may have to blindfold me!


Oh, I'm sooooo excited!!!!!! Ahahaha!!!! It's called Pheonix Claw, pronounced "Fong Jua" in Mandarin. 

I am begging you, please, if you eat one....I don't care if you are blindfolded or not....obviously one hand will be preoccupied with the chopstick....the other hand....*please do the "Claw" pose and take a picture for me. *That will be the best present for Casanova and Bijou's birthdays in August. Thank you so much in advance!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

princessre said:


> Oh wow, no one here has had chicken feet? It is actually a very popular dim sum item.





uniquelovdolce said:


> well im dominican and we eat chicken feet all the time , also pigs feet and cow feet .. lol nothing wrong w them actually really tasty , i love gizzards too !!!


seriously, I thought I was the only one who doesn't mind chicken feet on this forum! :w00t:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Miss_Annie said:


> I'm sorry, but I just threw up in my mouth a bit...:blush:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I guess we all have things that give us the "ewww" factor. For the most part I'm willing to try _almost_ anything. I like octopus and squid. When I was a child, my grandmother made beef tongue and lungs and my sister and we ate it because, well because no one told us it was disgusting.

I see chicken and pig's feet at the market and I always quickly avert my eyes, it just creeps me out. Furry baby bunny ears gives me the same reaction as Miss Annie's mom so they won't be making an appearance at my house any time soon. Yah, I know animals eat and do all kinds of things in the wild but I really don't like to think about it too much.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I am sad and pathetic - I just purchased more chicken feet. They just liked them so much!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> I'm sorry, but *I just threw up in my mouth a bit*... They seriously serve chickens feet... to people?! How did you get up the nerve to try it? I'm too much of a girly girl... :blush:


Leslie- Thank you for making me laugh out loud today.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I was reading the thread with tears coming down my eyes, especially Annie's above. What a riot. So I'm thinking that in the food portion of our forum we're always talking about high quality pet foods for our guys and girls. No animal by-products. Hmmmmm - chicken FEET:w00t:, Bunny EARS:w00t::w00t:. That sounds very by-producty to me. So we're not buying food with this in it but we're going to pay extra money for them and give it to them as treats?:smtease: I'm not drinkin' the KoolAid with chicken feet in it (as a stirrer). I'm still hysterical.:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's so funny how people use moisturizers on their face that contains (usually bovine) collagen, yet won't eat chicken feet - which have tons of collagen! 

I haven't tried them yet, but I've had chicken soup made with chicken feet and it was seriously the best chicken soup I'd ever tasted.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Do they normally look like this? We have some brave, brave, BRAVE women on this forum.. :w00t: I'm glad that some people like them, and I may try them one day... but probably not any time soon!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

No, they look like this at the restaurant (less clawy due to being more chopped up)

And for those of you who don't live near a Chinatown, you can make it yourself. Hahahaha~~!! I never would because I only eat 2 at a time....I can't imagine making a batch and chomping down on them....


Make sure to WASH the chicken feet first and chop off toenails. Cut the feet into quarters.
*Dim-Sum Style Chicken Feet (Golden Phoenix Claws)*
*You will need:
*1 pound chicken feet
2 quarts oil
2 quarts water
1 ounce fresh ginger
3 pieces star anise
2 ounces Chinese parsley roots
2 ounces maltose sugar (see note)
*Marinade:
*2 tablespoons oyster sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon sake
1 ounce chopped chile pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon white pepper
1 tablespoon black bean sauce
1/2 teaspoon sesame seed oil
Heat the oil and mix the chicken feet with maltose sugar. Fry them until they are golden brown. It should take about 7 minutes. Remove the feet and drain.
Boil water and add ginger, star anise and parsley roots. Add the chicken feet. Bring the mixture to a boil again. Then reduce the heat and simmer them for 90 minutes. Drain.
Combine marinade ingredients and marinate the feet for 24 hours. Before serving, steam the feet and marinade for 15 minutes. Enjoy! 

​


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Leslie- Thank you for making me laugh out loud today.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I was reading the thread with tears coming down my eyes, especially Annie's above. What a riot. So I'm thinking that in the food portion of our forum we're always talking about high quality pet foods for our guys and girls. No animal by-products. Hmmmmm - chicken FEET:w00t:, Bunny EARS:w00t::w00t:. That sounds very by-producty to me. So we're not buying food with this in it but we're going to pay extra money for them and give it to them as treats?:smtease: I'm not drinkin' the KoolAid with chicken feet in it (as a stirrer). I'm still hysterical.:smrofl::smrofl:


LOL, Sue!! What about Bull penis as a by-product?!! Definitely grosser than chicken feet or bunny ears!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

princessre said:


> LOL, Sue!! What about Bull penis as a by-product?!! Definitely grosser than chicken feet or bunny ears!!


Good Point!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

princessre said:


> No, they look like this at the restaurant (less clawy due to being more chopped up)
> 
> And for those of you who don't live near a Chinatown, you can make it yourself. Hahahaha~~!! I never would because I only eat 2 at a time....I can't imagine making a batch and chomping down on them....
> 
> ...


Chop off the toe nails?! :w00t:.....:yucky:.....:eusa_hand: Nope....not gonna do it. 


Sue you're funny. I bet we would be up in arms if we saw listed in the ingredients for commercial pet food, bunny ears, fur, chicken feet. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry ladies - I barely like american chinese food and don't eat seafood despite living on the water my whole life - there is no way chicken claws would end up in my house (especially with DH being vegan).


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hahaha, chop off the toenails is pretty disgusting!!

Erin, you don't eat seafood!!! Oh my goodness!! You are missing out!! But actually, fruits and veggies are my favorite if I had to pick a favorite!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Gross, gross, gross. I've seen chicken feet and pig's feet at the market too but I'm not going to buy any. Yuk Leslie! Although that was a good point about bully sticks.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

princessre said:


> Hahaha, chop off the toenails is pretty disgusting!!
> 
> Erin, you don't eat seafood!!! Oh my goodness!! You are missing out!! But actually, fruits and veggies are my favorite if I had to pick a favorite!!


Nope, I really feel like most seafood items are the bugs of the ocean (lobster, clams, crab, etc) and I refuse to eat dolphin, shark, or whale for moral reasons, and I can't stand the smell of fish. On a rare occassion you will catch me eating a lobster leg or claw or a small piece of swordfish but that's it. My whole family eats seafood so its just me who doesn't.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Leslie- Thank you for making me laugh out loud today.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I was reading the thread with tears coming down my eyes, especially Annie's above. What a riot. So I'm thinking that in the food portion of our forum we're always talking about high quality pet foods for our guys and girls. No animal by-products. Hmmmmm - chicken FEET:w00t:, Bunny EARS:w00t::w00t:. That sounds very by-producty to me. So we're not buying food with this in it but we're going to pay extra money for them and give it to them as treats?:smtease: I'm not drinkin' the KoolAid with chicken feet in it (as a stirrer). I'm still hysterical.:smrofl::smrofl:


I admit I'm crazy :wacko1:


This so crossed my mind when I was in the store!! I was like aren't ears and feet and beaks and stuff by-products. :w00t:!!!

These are definitely not nutritionally complete items and I would not use them as the primary source of any meal. But as fun treat items I'm ok with it. Especially cuz they aren't that expensive. And they aren't rendered in with a bunch of other by-products. 

So I'm going to stir my kool aid with my chicken foot and offer up a toast -to having completely gone over the edge... :drinkup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

princessre said:


> 1 ounce fresh ginger
> 3 pieces star anise
> 2 ounces Chinese parsley roots
> 2 ounces maltose sugar (see note)
> ...


Actually these don't look so bad at all. I love that marinade..so if they had all these spices and the sauce, I'd try it for sure. the girls at work don't eat their chicken feet like this though, neither does my neighbor!! lol.

Leslie- just wondering are the bunny ears from a wild rabbit or the kind you buy as a pet? probably wild, no?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

iheartbisou said:


> Actually these don't look so bad at all. I love that marinade..so if they had all these spices and the sauce, I'd try it for sure. the girls at work don't eat their chicken feet like this though, neither does my neighbor!! lol.
> 
> Leslie- just wondering are the bunny ears from a wild rabbit or the kind you buy as a pet? probably wild, no?



I'm actually quite proud that I can be really specific with this answer..

Both the rabbit ears and Chicken feet come from the Rabbits and Chickens that are sold for human consumption in the Wholefoods Markets. They are from organic free range animals raised in the USA.

The company that makes the treats works solely with Wholefoods Markets to get the products they use to make their food and treats.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Just for clarification:

By-products alone without muscle meat isn't very healthful. Yes, most of us do not feed our dogs only by-products. Some by-products (brain, stomach) are definitely not as healthful as heart or liver. Since non-muscle meat is classified as by-products, when we purchase that type of dog food, we do not know what by-products we are getting, so it's a crap shoot. When we purchase "Human Grade" food, it is all muscle meat of a certain fat percentage, with perhaps liver added - which is usually listed separately on the label.

Muscle meat (what most people and pets eat) with the addition of some organ meat -, like heart, liver, kidney, and some by-products - like chicken feet, are actually very healthy foods which contain many vitamins and minerals essential to good health.

Many cultures eat things that seem very strange to us, but if we go back a few generations, I'm sure our own ancestors ate some of these things, too. I know that in France and other European countries, the tradition is to use all of the animal in some manner.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for chiming, Suzan, with your expert food/nutritional knowledge!! :thumbsup:

I'm going to try to post some of my favorite interesting foods in the city.... 

For instance, the Beef Cheek Ravioli at Mario Batali's Babbo restaurant is one of the most amazing melt-in-your mouth creations. :wub:I wouldn't have guessed that I could love beef cheek!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Also I love Mario Batali's Lamb's Tongue!! Soooo good!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I also love the Tuna and Foie Gras on Toasted Baguette at Le Bernardin...Some of you might know Eric Ripert from Top Chef...(Foie gras is not exotic at all to me, but may be to some of you) Yumm!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

And these are monkey eyeballs....delicious! 

No, jk, it's the roasted strawberries I love from Jean Georges. Couldn't end without something sweet!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

princessre said:


> And these are monkey eyeballs....delicious!
> 
> No, jk, it's the roasted strawberries I love from Jean Georges. Couldn't end without something sweet!!



You are making me hungry, stop. 

I'd definitely eat everything that you mentioned in a heartbeat. 

However, although I'd eat a lot of things others wouldn't, I don't like caviar. Even the best caviar. 

And I draw the line at insects....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> You are making me hungry, stop.
> 
> I'd definitely eat everything that you mentioned in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


Me too!!! My own posts made me hungry!! 

I told Nanci that if she comes to NY, I would take her to Babbo. I'll extend the offer to you also!! 

I don't eat insects either. I'm going to Per Se :chili:in a few weeks, and I think I might try sweetbreads for the first time.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I used to love pickled pigs' feet when I was a kid! I like a lot of different foods, but those chicken toes look like little fingers to me. Just can't do it! lol

Those monkey eyeballs would hit the spot right about now! 

Linda


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Those monkey eyes do look delicious!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll have to try the chicken feet the next time I'm in the Chinese restaurant. I usually avoid them though. They just look gross, but its worth a taste. I agree with Suzan on the caviar. The texture of fish eggs is so not good. I think its the popping that does me in. When the little eggs just pop..pop..pop...:yucky: I can't imagine how the lamb's tongue tasted. It just sounds so exotic. I just barely started eating sushi recently, and ate a deep fried octopus the other day! :w00t: It was crunchy and squishy at the same time... is that even possible??!


----------

